# Grease



## Bennieb39 (Jun 19, 2020)

Have been using locus oil red n tacky For all my equipment. Since I got a 575 baler and a 1409 discbine want to make sure they last as long as my nh 69 baler and nh 477 haybine did. Is the red n tacky good enough or should I use the extra heavy duty fro locus or someone have a better option. I have heard your not to mix greases so if I change should I clean out old grease


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

I went with the green extra heavy duty grease from Lucas. It's a good truly all purpose grease and can even be used in electric motor bearings it's so good. It'll mix with lithium based grease fine. That's all I know for sure.

Edit: Any grease is better than no grease. It still amazes me how many people shell out thousands of dollars on equipment and don't ever grease them. I guess many of them "lease, don't grease". I hate them. They're screwing the little, poorer people.

Thought for the day: A tube of grease is the cheapest insurance on a farm.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

I have the same equipment, switched recently to NH, happy so far.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Dittos on the green Lucas. Its all I use in my CV joints.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Ox76 said:


> I went with the green extra heavy duty grease from Lucas. It's a good truly all purpose grease and can even be used in electric motor bearings it's so good. It'll mix with lithium based grease fine. That's all I know for sure.
> 
> Edit: Any grease is better than no grease. It still amazes me how many people shell out thousands of dollars on equipment and don't ever grease them. I guess many of them "lease, don't grease". I hate them. They're screwing the little, poorer people.
> 
> Thought for the day: A tube of grease is the cheapest insurance on a farm.


We bought our 16 row corn planter used, we figured if the previous owner kept it another year they would have to buy a grease gun. Nothing was really wore out, but several gauge wheel arms were almost welded in place. All the zerks on it still had paint on em.

First thing I look at is zerks anymore on used equipment.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Seems a while ago (years ago maybe) there was a discussion here on HT about grease. Someone much more knowledgeable than me (doesn't take much a lot of time  ), posted the advantages /disadvantages to different types of grease.

IIRC, you shouldn't use 'slippery' types of grease in ball bearing applications (balls will slip instead of rolling). And you shouldn't use 'sticky' types of grease in pin type applications. Along with not mixing some different types of grease and why not to do so. I haven't found the thread yet, sorry. 

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

I use lithium based grease in roller/ball/needle bearings.

Moly based grease in pins and bushings and things that don't move/spin fast.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

^^^ what I do. Use Texas Refinery grease. 880 C&C and 880 moly.


----------

